# Chaos Mercanery Force



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm a bad painter, so please, all C&Cs are welcome, Here's the list I'm making

HQ
Fabius Bile
160pts

Kharon
chaos lord with termie armor, daemon weapon, and conbi-melta 155pts (with "Bone Crushers")

Elites

Bone Crushers
5 termies each with a poewr fist 190pts

Troops

Dune Lords
10 CSMs, flamer, IoCG, aspiring champ with twin linked bolter and, rhino with dozer blade, havoc launcher, x-tra armor, and daemonic possesion 265pts

Virulent Fungi
7 plague marines, 2x melta guns, aspiring champ with power weapon, rhino transport 246pts

Heavy Support

Black Death
2x Obliterators 150pts

Predator with twin linked las cannon, heavy bolter sponsors, x-tra armor, daemonic possesion, doser blade, and havoc launcher 180pts

Bullet Boy
chaos defiler with extra close combat arm, twin linked heavy bolter 150pts

total 1486pts 

Here's fabius, all painted!

View attachment 6814


View attachment 6815


View attachment 6816


View attachment 6817


View attachment 6818


View attachment 6819


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Fabius looks good from what I can see in the pictures (maybe make them a bit bigger, when I click on the thumbnails they are still quite small). Good luck with the rest of the list mate :victory:

Skar


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

my camera gets all fuzzy when I zoom in too far, so that's the best I could do! I also had to resize them so they would fit on the webpage! Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Update time! The Bone Crusher termies (1)

View attachment 6826


View attachment 6827


View attachment 6828


View attachment 6829


View attachment 6830


View attachment 6831


View attachment 6832


View attachment 6833


View attachment 6834


View attachment 6835


View attachment 6836


View attachment 6837


View attachment 6838


View attachment 6839


View attachment 6840


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Bone crusher termies (2)

View attachment 6841


View attachment 6842


View attachment 6843


View attachment 6844


View attachment 6845


View attachment 6846


View attachment 6847


View attachment 6848


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

If you have daemonic possession on your rhino then you don't need x-tra armor on the same vehicle. Waste of points if you keep it.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It's hard to tell via the tiny images, but I like what I see. I recommend you bring more lighting to further pictures, as well. The models are draped in shadow.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> If you have daemonic possession on your rhino then you don't need x-tra armor on the same vehicle. Waste of points if you keep it.


read my post "easy changes" in the homebrew rules section, that explains the X-tra armor!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good so far, sir. although, from what i can see, the metallics on bile look a little bit flat...

and, as has been mentioned already, i too would love to see some higher resolution photos! :grin:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

update time! * wild applause *  

Obliterators (black death) I really like the head on one, I tried to get better photos, I used a light!

View attachment 6882


View attachment 6883


View attachment 6884


View attachment 6885


View attachment 6886


View attachment 6887


View attachment 6888


View attachment 6889


View attachment 6890


View attachment 6891


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Slightly better lighting. I too love that head. And they look grusome (in a good way) Good work mate.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

thankyou, I'm really overwhelmed with how positive the comments have been!:blush: Thanks to everyone!:friends: here are the dune lords and their champion and rhino!

View attachment 6892


View attachment 6893


View attachment 6894


View attachment 6895


View attachment 6896


View attachment 6897


View attachment 6898


View attachment 6899


View attachment 6900


View attachment 6901


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Plague marines! (I love their rhino!):good:

View attachment 6904


It says "quarantine"
View attachment 6905


View attachment 6906


View attachment 6907


View attachment 6908


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

update!

Here's the lord, Kharon!

View attachment 6912


View attachment 6913


View attachment 6914


View attachment 6915


View attachment 6916


View attachment 6917


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

another update, my predator! I need C&Cs

View attachment 6919


View attachment 6920


View attachment 6921


View attachment 6922


View attachment 6923


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

another update, Comments, anyone! good or bad, I like comments!:grin:

View attachment 6925


View attachment 6926


View attachment 6927


View attachment 6928


View attachment 6929


View attachment 6930


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

really dig the "camo" scheme on the first rhino. good job, sir!


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you, I sprayed the rhino white, then I put putty on in stripes and sprayed it black, so it had white stripes. Then I did a sandy wash on the white stripes, all that = camo!:biggrin:


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

lookin good , keep up the progress!


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you! :wink: that is the entire 1,500pts, but if I get comments/tips, I'm willing to fix stuff such as paint jobs and stuff!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------

